# Foreign body excision



## LadyT (Dec 17, 2007)

Iam new to the coding world & am having touble finding proper CPT for foreign body excision of the hand & forehead. Any help would be apperciated.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Dec 18, 2007)

Try looking under "incision and removal" codes.


----------

